# fokker g1



## david johnson (Oct 27, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9xv94guCw0_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 14, 2013)

A better quality, slightly longer version:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K015U6lHV88_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcel should like that one!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2013)

This video is a testflight with the prototype x-2. Pilot is a Chech test pilot named Mares and it was flown from Eindhoven airport. Notice the handed propellors, a feature not available on production aircraft. This prototype is slightly smaller that the Dutch production version, the mercury G-1, with bigger engines. 

We do have this video on our website SFG-1 - Home. Nice to see it posted here, though. We're working on an English website as well, so in future you can read all of this magnificent aircraft there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcel said:


> This video is a testflight with the prototype x-2. Pilot is a Chech test pilot named Mares and it was flown from Eindhoven airport. Notice the handed propellors, a feature not available on production aircraft. This prototype is slightly smaller that the Dutch production version, the mercury G-1, with bigger engines.
> 
> We do have this video on our website SFG-1 - Home. Nice to see it posted here, though. We're working on an English website as well, so in future you can read all of this magnificent aircraft there.



Thanks for the info.


----------

